# General > Literature >  Caithness Literary Society

## ScottishWalrus

Anyone interested in promoting the appreciation and production of traditional literature.  Literature being defined in terms of traditional printed books and handwritten poems.  I would love to set up a society which encouraged letter writing, handwriting and reading classic literature and the skills that go with it.  Let me know if you are a kindred spirit

----------


## ScottishWalrus

Guess that is a no then

----------

